

Where Bean Counting Fails - m0th87
http://ysimonson.tumblr.com/post/2706948721/where-bean-counting-fails

======
iwwr
The beancounter's acid test is profitability. If public transport were spun
off into private hands (perhaps the buses are too big for some routes). Then,
allow competition. If then they still made no money, perhaps it's better for
people to just own more cars.

